# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 fails with Code 43



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

all started with the new year. At the 2nd of January, I had some blackscreens.
I reinstalled my graphics driver (347.09 from nvidia) and got a bluescreen after the login screen telling STOP 0x116 in nvddmkm.sys.
After talking to the nvidia support, I reinstalled the driver a few times in safe-mode, but without any changes. 
Then I resetted my BIOS, resulting in Bluescreen 0x7b (inaccessible bootmedium) because it resetted my SATA Mode to IDE instead of AHCI.
After I fixed this, I booted up my computer. While booting the fans of the graphics card blew really hard for a few seconds and in the devices manager it's listed with error code 43.
Additionally it was set into some basic mode, so I had a big black margin between the picture and the border of the display.
I then removed it from my PC and used the onboard graphic.

Because I don't want to buy another card, I reinstalled it yesterday and restored my BIOS to before wiping.
At the first start everything seemed normal although I was lacking the drivers. But after installing them, I got the same Error 43 problem as before and it is not resolved by uninstalling the driver.

I think it is a driver error, but I don't know how I could fix this, so if any of you has any idea I would be really gratefull.
Thanks in advance,
Philipp


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download and run DDU in Safe Mode:

Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 13.6.0.0

This will remove all of the Nvidia drivers that are on the machine.

Once finished, download and install Nvidia Experience and download the new driver from there. Choose to do a Custom Install and select a Clean install.


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi,
I will definitely try this, but I'm quite busy, so it will take it's time.
Thank you for your help already. =)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not going anywhere. Take your time.


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok, I got some new information.

I had to reinstall Windows because I got a SSD and failed to simply migrate it.
When I first started the PC everything was fine (in device manager), but I was of course missing a driver for the graphics card, so the PC was in low resolution mode.
After I installed the NVIDIA 347.25 WHQL driver and restarted my PC, I was getting Code 43 errors again.
I then found some threads, saying that newer drivers have problems with cards of the 400/500 series. So I used DDU and installed version 314.22, but I'm still getting the Code 43 error.

I hope this can help. Also the fans are still blowing really hard while the Windows logo is being shown.


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh and btw, I forgot to mention that even the BIOS is in reduced resolution.

Cheers,
PhiK


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the make and model number of the PSU?

Inside the BIOS what are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages?


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

What is the PSU?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

PSU = Power Supply Unit
Make, Model and Wattage of the unit.


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

I got the following PSU:
Manufacturer: * Cooler Master*
Model: * Silent Pro M2*
Wattage: * 720W*

The Voltage (in the BIOS) says:
CPU: *0.992V*
5V: *5.120V*
3.3V: *3.36V*
12V: *12.288V*

I should mention that at the moment my graphics card is built in, 
but I removed the power cables, 
so that I could easily turn it on again, but it's using the onboard graphic chip by default.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What OS are you running?


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

Windows 7 Home Premium with service pack 1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've ask others to take a look at the thread as I am not sure why this is happening. Code 43 is a Windows failure for a driver mismatch on the GPU. :ermm:


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

OK, thank you already and take your time.
Could it still be possible that the card is broken? Or does it have to be a driver error?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a driver issue. I doubt its the card.


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

I created a new ticket at the NVIDIA Helpdesk, but they keep telling me that if it isn't the Card or the OS, it has something to do with the Motherboard or the BIOS and to create a ticket at the ASUS support.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:lil: Considering that Code 43 is a Windows error code relating to the GPU, I'd say they are wrong.

But if you have the time, see what Asus has to say. As long as they don't come back and say its an issue with the GPU/OS. :grin:


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats exactly what I'm expecting. 

Do you think the error would disappear if I bought a new GPU ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, new hardware and driver will always make a driver error go away


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

PhiK said:


> Thats exactly what I'm expecting.
> 
> Do you think the error would disappear if I bought a new GPU ?


A more modern card, yes.

Something like a GT 630 should be nice as well.


----------



## HowlingWolves (May 16, 2011)

Go into my computer/C drive/go to NVidia folder and delete all drives(Do Not Delete the Folder/go to control panel/ windows update and change setting to let windows automatically update.
Then reboot and let windows find missing drivers/ then go to control panel/ Device Manager/ Display and right click on properties/ driver tab and it should tell you to reboot which I did.



Once rebooted my desktop has worked as it should with correct resolution.


----------



## PhiK (Jul 25, 2013)

So I thought the problem was "solved" and I was saving money to buy a new card.

Because I knew the card is rubbish anyways, I opened it and thought I could just try out the last trick I've read about: bake it.

And surprisingly that fixed it...

So now I have a working graphics card (with brown DVI-Ports instead of white one's).

Again thanks for the help.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I guess whatever works for you works! :grin:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

PhiK said:


> So I thought the problem was "solved" and I was saving money to buy a new card.
> 
> Because I knew the card is rubbish anyways, I opened it and thought I could just try out the last trick I've read about: bake it.
> 
> ...


Any good guide on baking will tell you to cover those with aluminium foil before placing in the oven, in fact all exposed plastic that can't be removed first, should be.


----------

